# Anyone Purchased from Soft4Download.com?



## BratDawg

http://www.sigmanext.com/product_details.php?product=1020

They have windows xp pro with sp1 for download at $50. Wonder if anyone has done business with them and if I should trust them with my $50. I already have sp2 on cd to upgrade it so I was attracted to the low price. With my brand shiny new dsl, downloading it wouldn't take 2 weeks.

TY


----------



## josdegr

after reading their FAQ page. I, myself would never buy from them. but the decision is yours. let the buyer beware.

copied from the FAQ page and the link is below.

Why is the software so inexpensive?

We offer the software for downloading only, it means that you do not receive a fancy package, a printed manual and license that actually aggregate the largest part of the retail price. In this situation we are restricted in selling the products for private purposes only! You will not be able to get a technical support and different rebates from the manufacturer. Updates are available for the most of our products (you may ask our support staff for the exceptions) that make them fully functional and operating. Additionally you save the delivery cost.

FAQ Page


----------



## SherryHaase

I have purchase Adobe Professional and the Macromedia combo pack from this company in the last 1-5 months. I have recieved my products as promised within 24 hours.

I was evan able to redownload my product after reinstalling my OS.

I was skeptikal at first myself, but I have never had any problems with them.


----------



## hewee

Well just tried to look at the site but got a...

404 Not found page

Not Found

The requested URL /product_details.php was not found on this server.
Apache/2.0.46 (Red Hat) Server at www.sigmanext.com Port 80


----------



## JohnWill

I am 100% certain that Microsoft has never released it's O/S packages for download, so I'm also 100% sure that these are illegal copies.

It's significant to note that the page is missing, Microsoft probably found them. 

I suspect the other "cheap" products are illegal copies as well, but since I didn't see those...


----------



## SherryHaase

Oddly enough I attempted to locate their sites yesterday as well and recieved the same error.

I checked the emails they sent me to download my products and these still work.

I have never been to their website before, I replied to an email they sent regarding the software they had available.

JohnWill could be correct that they do not have the MS license, however all products I have purchased I was able to register my license with the main company that produced the product i.e., Adobe and Macromedia.

How did you hear of Soft4Download?


----------



## JohnWill

I don't know about their other offerings, but I do know that their copies of Microsoft Operating Systems are not legal. One can assume by extension that some of the other downloads are less than 100% legal as well.  You know, guilt by association.


----------



## hewee

The software may let you register but what if you wanted to call them for support? 
You will not be able to get a technical support and then they know you you have a illegal copy when you register it too.

Bet MS seen the first post and went after the site so they closed down.

You say you got the software SherryHaase from email? So you got spam and then checked it out and really did the software. But it was spam and I bet also illegal copies of the software.


----------



## joans23

Dont do any business whatsoever with soft4download or any of their psuedo sites (different names crop up which is the same business), sinigified by offering software at really low prices which they can since the product manufacturers like Microsoft and Adobe dont get a cent from soft4download.

They appear to be US based but they are not.
Its a company located in Lativa with billing system and servers located in Russia. 

I bought what I thought was a downloadable MS image from them, it worked for 2 weeks and then it expired as it was a demo; this company sells only ripped images of software that are either demo or pirated.

I wrote an eopinions reply for the same topic; its simple though, if you have ordered, demand a refund from soft4download or whatever they go by first, save your email, cc yourself then (becuase its unlikely soft4download will refund you) next, contact your credit card issuer and dispute the charges on grounds of fraudulent or nonworking product. 
Important to delete any software copies as its illegal in most countries including USA and EU to retain or distribute pirated software.
MS windows are not available for download online anywhere at this time, you can only buy them from reputable vendors for distribution or in a store.

Jonas, London UK


----------



## EdithLM

This is the worst scam!! Lastnight I paid for software (had I known their real name I wouldn't have) they were operating under the name thedownload-store.net after I paid for my items, they sent me the download link. Everything worked but it would take 24 hrs to process the order according to their email for the software to be available. (somewhat made sense to me)

Today after shutting down my computer, I log into the site. My password/login don't work AT ALL!!  I went back to the above site to try and get someone to respond to my emails and calls (note their phone number is a voice mail / fax which they never respond to and the fax won't go through)

Just google "soft4download" the companies real name and you get so many warnings I now feel like a complete moron for thinking I could get something for nothing. I am hitting as many boards as possible warning people against this scam... they are either going to give me my software, refund my money which by the way on the site came to $139.00 and they charged my card for $143.00 or they are going to hate me. 

THE SQUEAKY WHEEL GETS OILED.


----------



## BratDawg

Hmm.. thanks for the info. I definitely won't try dealing with them in the future. I don't think I've bought anything from them. 

I have found some really good deals for windows xp pro full version thru froogle. Last 2 times I've bought from edirectsoftware.com. It's not a download, it's a cd. This one came as a dell reinstallation cd - I haven't tried to use it yet. Haven't had a problem so far, tho.

I also have found mdofpc.com downloadable software. One time the download just wouldn't work (omnipage I think) and they sent me a cd with no extra charge. Everything else I've bought from them has worked fine.


----------



## EdithLM

Omni is the same company. They operate under a lot of different names. I am getting the download today, but am unsure of wheter or not its a real program that I can use. The download is taking forever, and I have been downloading with DSL all day. Still sweating bullets about being conned. I'll post when I know anything.


----------



## Mister Ed

I signed up as an "advanced" user but I think I'll change that to "novice". I bought some software from them - three times! Downloaded fine. They gave me tech support when I was having a problem. They charged me what they said they would. Everything seemed legit. Now I'm worried that I have pirateware. I spent too much to just delete it without checking it out first. Does anyone have good suggestions about validating legal copies?


----------



## linskyjack

Wow---its amazing. I mean intelligent people make the same mistake time and again. As Edith said---never think you can get something for nothing-------even though human nature wants to believe you can! Sorry all of you go scammed.


----------



## mypost2urreply

*If you are questioning buying from soft4download.com please read my reply!
I was needing a $2000 software suite, on a beer budget!
What a bargain I thought, could it be true? I took a chance.....
I have bought software from soft4download.com.
I paid $99 for a suite of software.
Anyhow, I did purchase it, and within seconds, I was able to download the files.
I saved it to my computer and installed the software on my computer!
I then burned the files to a disc for future backups!
The biggest downfall to their service is that you do not get support from the manufacture, nor a reference book to teach you how to use it, and you need to be an experienced software installer and follow their precise installation instructions for a successfully install. However, soft4download.com will assist you during the installation process if needed!
So if you are willing to sacrifice all of those "pretty" amenities for a bargain basement price...I would buy!....I would buy again!*


----------



## Kitch

mypost2urreply,

You've obviously missed the point here . . . .


----------



## mypost2urreply

yea, it's probably illeagal, but so is paying taxes, yet the governement inforces the irs to collect. what a messed up world!


----------



## Skivvywaver

mypost2urreply said:


> yea, it's probably illeagal, but so is paying taxes, yet the governement inforces the irs to collect. what a messed up world!


 Might as well get it P2P for nothing if you are going to run pirated software. I have received spam offers like this "MS Windows XP pro for $49".

I forward them with headers included to [email protected]

It just gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling to report them. Since I went to verizon as my ISP I do not get spammed at all. These guys are too good at times filtering email. I have had to call and complain to them about filtering sbcglobal.net which my sister uses as an ISP.


----------



## DAMRacing31

i got it earlier this week it took a day for the download to become available then i burned it and have had no problem at all with it and for $49.99 it was the best deal around no complaints here :up:


----------



## ferrija1

DAMRacing31 said:


> i got it earlier this week it took a day for the download to become available then i burned it and have had no problem at all with it and for $49.99 it was the best deal around no complaints here :up:


Wait until you try to download updates. That's definitely not legal.
Is your copy of Windows Genuine?

Also, if you try to do that in Vista, you'll be restrained to only browsing files and surfing the web for 1 hour at a time. :down:

Is this the site??? I can't find the OS for sale and its another one of those pointless ad sites.


----------



## jgerycz

I sent the following e-mail to [email protected]:

I purchased Office 2007 professional enterprise edition for $83.90 (download only) and Office 2003 professional for $73.90 (download only). Everything downloaded, and installed fine. It also appears to be working fine, but Ive read some e-mails that indicate that this software is pirated! If so, I will delete it, and purchase legit copies (I am a Pastor and would not purposely use pirated software). I tried to get a good price, as I do not need manuals. This software came with license code numbers and it appears that I can download applicable updates from the MS web site. My credit card was charged by MC WWW.E-DELTASOFT.COM. Please advise ASAP so I can dispute the charges with my bank.

God bless,
Pastor Jay

I received a return e-mail which stated that they could not tell me if the site was a scam as it would compromise their investigation (my personal paraphrase).

Everytime I go to www.e-deltasoft.com, I get the site and see that they have Office 2003 professional available for $73.90 (what I paid). I can also connect to www.download-tb.com (the site from which I downloaded), but the download software sites where I originally purchased the software (www.statesoftwaresolutions.com and www.superdownload.com are no longer accessible). I admit that the latter points to a scam, but the fact that I can access e-deltasoft is peculiar.

Also I notice that these e-mails have been coming in since 04 andI purchased in 07! Why hasn't MS stopped this!


----------



## hewee

They could be fly by night sites and it very well could be a scam and that the software is pirated.

Lots of it out there too.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=MS+software+is+pirated&btnG=Google+Search

http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/about.aspx?displaylang=en

Place like this are good http://www.journeyed.com/home.asp but you have to go by the Purchase Requirements.
http://www.journeyed.com/genInfo.asp?PID=purchReq

On some things anyone can get but other things you have to show your going to school or going to school and taking the classes for the program. 
You could call then to see what you as a Pastor can get.

Like Microsoft Office Professional 2007 w/FREE Flash Drive - 512MB (NEW!) $199.98
http://www.journeyed.com/itemDetail.asp?ItmNo=99551723
Academic Proof Required
So see if you can be eligible in some way as a pastor and or church.


----------



## lexmarks567

there is no FAQ page or nothing it all leads to the same place that site a fake


----------



## jgerycz

In my previous post, I questioned the legality of soft4download software. I mentioned that my card was charged by e-deltasoft.com, and that I could log into their site without fail, so I sent their support team a message and received this reply (also includes my message to them):

Dear Customer,

You may contact us if Soft4Download does not respond. You may use these site to buy more software: http://bestoemsoft.com

The products are legal but you are able to use them only for private purposes.

Monday, February 5, 2007, 11:50:43 AM, you wrote:

jwn> You have received this notification from E-Deltasoft because you 
jwn> are a registered user or you or some other registered user 
jwn> requested some information for you from our store.
jwn> -------------------------------------------------------------------

jwn> Customers need help!

jwn> Customer's info:
jwn> ---------------------
jwn> First Name: joseph
jwn> Last Name: gerycz

jwn> Address:
jwn> ----------------
jwn> Address: 1578 iris glen drive
jwn> City: twinsburg
jwn> State: Ohio
jwn> Country: United States
jwn> Zip code: 44087

jwn> Phone: 330-310-0969
jwn> Fax:

jwn> Web site: http://

jwn> Department: Sales
jwn> Subject: legality of software
jwn> Message:
jwn> Is your software legal with Microsoft, or is it considered pirated? 
jwn> I bought office 2003 and 2007 for 73.90 and 83.90 respectively. 
jwn> Everything downloaded and installed OK but the soft4download sites 
jwn> from which I purchased the software (download
jwn> only) are no longer valid. Your company name is on my visa bill!
jwn> What's up? Soft4download support never answered my e-mails?

jwn> --
jwn> Thank you for using
jwn> X-Cart shopping system

jwn> E-Deltasoft
jwn> Phone: +44-207-071-5637
jwn> Fax: +44-207-071-5637
jwn> URL: www.e-deltasoft.com

--
Happy to assist,
Shawn Richardson
Soft4Download Customer Service mailto:[email protected]

I tried the bestoemsoft.com site, and it works, so it seems that this software is legal for personal use! As a pastor, I believe I can now rest about this issue, unfortunately I already purchased Office 2003 Standard Edition from e-bay just in case.


----------



## 1002richards

Hi Pastor,
Here is a site for tried & tested genuine freeware. There is some great stuff here - in particular OpenOffice, a free alternative. The reviewer is independent:
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm

Richard


----------



## jgerycz

Thanks Richard!

Pastor Jay (PJ)


----------



## hewee

Better edit your email address out of the post 24 above because you get spam after the spam bots pick it up.


----------



## jgerycz

Thanks, done.


----------



## hewee

Good to hear


----------



## sisterjulian

I purchased MS Office Pro and Dreamweaver from Soft4download in December at the recommendation of a colleague at work. I was thrilled and amazed at the great prices and I thought, "Wow, this is too good to be true!" (which as they say, if it seems so, it probably is...!) However, I downloaded and installed and even registered the software without any problems. More recently, I wanted to go back to the site and purchase an architectural house design program because I am getting ready to build a house. I remembered they had an incredible deal on a program that my uncle (a contractor) paid around $1000 for. But, I was unable to find the site again! In the process of looking for it (Google) I came across this Tech Support Guy forum and read all your comments. I thought, "Gee, that's odd, my software registered okay and seems to be fine...?" Meanwhile, my computer had been acting "buggy" lately whenever I used MS Office. My ZoneAlarm vsmon process kept using lots of memory as if it had a problem with MS Office (although no viruses were found). My screensaver also had not worked since installing Office but I did not make that connection until later, in retrospect. Finally yesterday Office froze completely and I had to use ctrl-alt-delete to shut it down. I responded to the Windows prompt: "You have chosen to end a nonresponsive program. Would you like to report this to Microsoft?" and I said, "sure, what the heck." When I did so, I was told I needed to upgrade MS Office. When I attempted to download the upgrade, I was ultimately informed by Microsoft that I was not eligible for the upgrade because my MS Office was "counterfeit" and the license code had been "blocked" by Microsoft!!! So I had to uninstall the pirate software and I am going to contact my credit card company and try to have the charges removed and probably change my credit card # in case the "pirates" try to use it (although it seems like if they were going to, they probably would have by now). As soon as I uninstalled the pirate software my computer magically began running faster, ZoneAlarm was happy, and my screen saver also began working again. Of course I cannot afford the legitimate version of Office, which Microsoft offered me, so I will do without, and needless to say, the expensive architecture program is out of the question. As far as "why does Microsoft allow these people to get away with this?" they do seem to have shut down soft4download for the time being. But if in fact they are "allowing" it, I would guess they are using it for tracking purposes to evaluate the market and/or "tease" customers into eventually buying the real thing, and/or beta testing...


----------



## hewee

How nice to hear that sisterjulian on what seem to be ok was not so your right it was to good to be true. Sorry you found out the hard way but lets hope you can get your money back.


----------



## dr911

BratDawg said:


> http://www.sigmanext.com/product_details.php?product=1020
> 
> They have windows xp pro with sp1 for download at $50. Wonder if anyone has done business with them and if I should trust them with my $50. I already have sp2 on cd to upgrade it so I was attracted to the low price. With my brand shiny new dsl, downloading it wouldn't take 2 weeks.
> 
> TY


To: BratDawg & others,

Here's what I found on "sigmanext.com".........

Link for the following infomation: http://whois.domaintools.com/sigmanext.com

Record Type: Domain Name 
AboutUs: Wiki article on Sigmanext.com 
SEO Score: 48% 
Meta Relevance: 10% 
Terms: 39 (Unique: 28, Linked: 36) 
Images: 16 
Links: 17 (Internal: 17, Outbound: 0)

Server Data
IP Address: 69.25.142.22 
IP Location: - Washington - Bellevue - Enom 
Blacklist Status: Clear (history) 
SSL Cert: No valid SSL on this Host 
Website Status: Active

Registry Data
Close ICANN Registrar: ENOM, INC. 
Created: 2005-05-13 
Expires: 2007-05-13 
Registrar Status: clientDeleteProhibit 
Whois Server: whois.enom.com 
Name Server: DNS1.NAME-SERVICES.COM

DomainTools Exclusive
NS History: 2 changes. Using 2 unique name servers in 6 years. 
IP History: 6 changes. Using 6 unique IP addresses in 3 years. 
Reverse IP: 75,593 other sites hosted on this server. 
Monitor Domain: Set Free Alerts on sigmanext.com 
*Whois Record*

Domain name: sigmanext.com

Registrant Contact: 
Whois Privacy Protection Service, Inc. 
Whois Agent () 
+1.4252740657 
Fax: +1.4256960234 
PMB 368, 14150 NE 20th St - F1 
C/O sigmanext.com 
Bellevue, WA 98007 
US

Administrative Contact: 
Whois Privacy Protection Service, Inc. 
Whois Agent () 
+1.4252740657 
Fax: +1.4256960234 
PMB 368, 14150 NE 20th St - F1 
C/O sigmanext.com 
Bellevue, WA 98007 
US

Technical Contact: 
Whois Privacy Protection Service, Inc. 
Whois Agent () 
+1.4252740657 
Fax: +1.4256960234 
PMB 368, 14150 NE 20th St - F1 
C/O sigmanext.com 
Bellevue, WA 98007 
US

Status: Locked

Name Servers: 
dns1.name-services.com 
dns2.name-services.com 
dns3.name-services.com 
dns4.name-services.com 
dns5.name-services.com

Creation date: 13 May 2005 15:51:50 
Expiration date: 13 May 2007 15:51:50

From:http://www.aboutus.org/SigManext.com

*Title*

software sigma nikon olympus minolta at sigmanext.com

*Description*

Excerpted from the website description:

next wholesale buy a star cardboard box wal mart converse

*Address*
Box2418 
Livingston NJ 07039 US

*Contact*

FraudRecovery 
[email protected]
+1 973 758 0880, Fax: +1 650 756 8622

Sounds like a "Shady scammers to me.....beware people !!


----------



## acemery

Okay I read all the replies after this post and the general message is true. There are many different partner sites that link to two download sites selling access to the software for download. Most of the copies you purchase will work, they are ripped .iso disks. The registry numbers given will also work (most likely these are the kinds of software you buy that "fell off the truck") But if you read the fine print and the faq's both of which have been copied and pasted here in this subject posting you will find an important fact.

The way software works is a lot like the music industry and movie industry. Companies spend thousands and millions of dollars on products - MS Office, Adobe Premiere, Macromedia Dreamweaver - these are all big names from big companies that have huge budgets. They pay their software developers to write the software, they pay their advertising departments to market the software and they distribute and sell the software. But the thing is they aren't actually "selling" the software. What they are selling is a license to use the software. In essence you are buying the right to use the software in accordance with the EULA (End User License Agreement) many of them are very specific in what you can and can't do with the software. Because you don't actually own the software the company reserves the right to make changes, modify or even request you no longer use the software (which will usually involve a refund of the purchase price).

When you buy this license you are paying the company for using the software and they use those funds to develop more software and pay the people that made the software and marketed it. Okay so the after all that - the whole point here is this website and those like it have full working versions of the software but they are not selling licenses because they are not permitted to do so. That's why the price is so far below retail because they are pocketing all the money and the software companies aren't getting a penny.

Doing business with this company is like paying a guy off the street for a knockoff watch. You get a working product (though there are no guarantees about that) and in return you get to pretend you have the real thing. But it is illegal to use it. Since you do not own a license you are not legally allowed to use the software. Microsoft, Adobe and all the other companies don't get a cent from your purchase. It maybe be working software, but since you are breaking the law by using it - use it at your own risk. If you figure why should you care if the company makes any money remember that the people that right the software need to put food on their tables too. I don't condone or disagree with your choice I just wanted to make sure you make an educated decision before buying and downloading the illegal versions.


----------



## vicks

you can get www.openoffice.com free. Works very similar to MS office and is compatible with it.
vicks


----------



## DearlyDeparted

Okay, I consider myself pretty computer and internet savy....But these folks got to me. I ordered just under $400 in software and was never able to download it. Seems, my order never got "completed." Most of their sites have been changed to innocent "info sites."

Luckily, I have a great credit card company and the charges will be removed and they will have the funds taken. Guess even a "seasoned" user can get scammed now and then.


----------



## JohnWill

Remember what they say about things that look too good to be true.


----------



## DearlyDeparted

As it turns out, the illegal copies are the worst problem. After this fiasco, I bought a legit copy of MS Office and will look around for my best deal on Adobe Suite CS3.

Thanks guys for the support here. I felt a bit foolish, but it is all in the past. Closed credit card, new one issued and all is fine. Onward and upward.

Soft4download - don't bother to contact me. That was months ago and I will not be purchasing anything further from you or your many other "sister" software sites.


----------



## jpricegarner

I purchased DreamweaverCS3 for Mac and it still does not work. I am corresponding with support, its ask a question, wait 24 hours, get a very incomplete answer, then respond to it, wait another 24 hours for another dumb response. I think you get it. I feel like I'm corresponding with some chinese English student who is thrilled to have stolen money from a dumb American looking for a cheap deal. It a cheap deal in more ways that one.I want to know if anyone is regulating the piracy dealers or are they just going after us innocent sleps who are to stupid to spot a phoney rip off company.


----------



## DearlyDeparted

I feel for you - I truly do. When your credit card bill comes in, refuse that charge (normally there is a place on the back of the bill to do this). You will get your money back so you can just delete the installation and start over. Since these scammers know your credit card number, you may want to cancel that card and get a new one like I did.
You will find they will keep emailing your with offers trying to get you to use your new card again.............sigh.............
My advise? Buy from reputable people. The only way to go.


----------

